# 27096



## kovacs (Dec 3, 2008)

does anyone know how to bill for a sacroilliac joint injection, i know that on billing from the ASC the code is G0260 but when billing for the pc it is coded 27096, bc/bs say they will not pay it is considered experimental, but i have appealed with edits from medicare and they still deny. am i coding this incorrectly??


----------



## mbort (Dec 3, 2008)

you are coding it correctly.  I would keep fighting


----------



## shelli0951 (Dec 9, 2008)

We run into this frequently, appeal your denial, if this does not work request a "like specialist" peer to peer review.

It is wise to know your medical policies for insurances that you see are denying these and make sure your doc understands.  Anthem is the big one we have trouble with.

Good Luck!
Shelli


----------

